# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  Exigen mayor drawback

## Bruno Cillóniz

Crisis. Asociación de exportadores (ADEX)  El descenso del tipo de cambio ha generado sobrecostos y la crisis externa puede traer consigo más riesgo.  
No más espera. La Asociación de Exportadores (Adex) exhortó al gobierno a incrementar temporalmente la tasa del drawback (actualmente en 5%), debido a que los sobrecostos que enfrentan los empresarios les restan competitividad a los productos peruanos en el mercado internacional. 
Ello en vista de que el gobierno no se pronuncia hasta el momento sobre dicha medida, pese a que Adex ya se lo ha planteado con antelación, pues las empresas exportadoras no pueden esperar. 
El presidente del gremio, Juan Varilias, recordó que en la actualidad la caída del tipo de cambio trajo como consecuencia que los exportadores obtengan menores ingresos, ya que gastan más en soles y reciben menos dólares. Debido a ello, durante los tres últimos años se acumuló una pérdida de 26,3% en los ingresos de las exportadoras, poniendo en riesgo la estabilidad del 88,4% de pequeñas empresas. 
A ello se suma la posibilidad de que EEUU y Europa ingresen a un periodo de recesión económica producto de la crisis financiera que enfrentan, con lo cual entrarían a una etapa agresiva de promoción de sus exportaciones.  *Costos por las nubes*  
Varilias informó que, tomando el tipo de cambio de enero del 2004, la mano de obra se encareció en 85%, pues el dólar no ha dejado de bajar desde esa fecha. 
Adex también ha calculado que los principales costos –como insumos nacionales e importados, remuneración, energía eléctrica, combustible y transporte– representan una carga 26,5% más alta que las empresas que operan en el mercado interno, debido al simple hecho de operar en dólares. 
Otro de los factores es que el precio de galón de combustible subió 118,8% desde enero del 2004.  *Confecciones piden 8% de devolución* 
1] El presidente del Comité de Confecciones de Adex, José Luis Peroni, viene pidiendo desde agosto que se eleve el drawback de 5% a 8% para las confecciones textiles de manera inmediata y preventiva, pues ya se siente el impacto de la crisis en el sector, con la reducción de pedidos de exportación. Esta medida permitiría anticiparse a un impacto mayor, como sucedió durante la crisis del 2008. 
2]Por su parte, el presidente de Adex, Juan Varilias, confió en que las autoridades económicas del Gobierno se muestren dispuestas a dialogar objetivamente sobre estos problemas y finalmente concreten soluciones efectivas antes de que el Perú también se vea envuelto en una situación de crisis por el deterioro de la economía global. El Ejecutivo declaró que evalúa elevar el drawback, pero no hay nada concreto. *
Fuente: http://www.larepublica.pe/25-10-2011...mayor-drawback*Temas similares: Artículo: Exigen ampliar estudios sobre transgénicos Artículo: TRABAJADORES DEL GRUPO PALMAS EXIGEN MEJORAS LABORALES Artículo: Exigen denominación de origen para algodón peruano Artículo: Exigen protección para el maíz morado Exigen que autoridades se pronuncien sobre decomiso de caoba ilegal en avión policial en Pucallpa

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*MEF SOLO EVALÚA AGILIZAR DEVOLUCIÓN DE DRAWBACK* 
El Ministerio de Economía y Finanzas (MEF) precisó que en cuanto al drawback, lo único que evalúa es agilizar el proceso de devolución del impuesto que paga un exportador al producir los bienes que vende a otros países, más no la modificación de la tasa.  
Asimismo, ratifica que la propuesta que habría presentado el Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag) para elevar los aranceles a 300 partidas arancelarias de la cadena del algodón, textiles y confecciones, no está en la agenda del MEF.  *OFICINA DE COMUNICACIONES*  *Fuente:http://www.mef.gob.pe/index.php?opti...100148&lang=es*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*"**Subir el drawback es una mala idea**"*  El Instituto Peruano de Economía se mostró en contra de más beneficios a los exportadores, como propone el ministro José Luis Silva. 
“Si los exportadores fueran suficientemente competitivos, no deberían ser subsidiados. Por ello, es una mala idea la propuesta de aumentar la tasa del drawback (devolución de impuestos)”, consideró el director del Instituto Peruano de Economía (IPE), Miguel Palomino. Señaló que *los contribuyentes no deben subsidiar a un exportador* con lo que poco que tienen. “Ese dinero debe usarse para, por ejemplo, ayudar a las madres gestantes en zonas de pobreza”, apuntó en _Rumbo económico_. 
Como se sabe, el ministro de Comercio Exterior, José Luis Silva, indicó que su despacho *evalúa aumentar dicho beneficio* a pedido de la Asociación de Exportadores (ADEX), gremio del que fue presidente. 
En tanto, *los exportadores insistieron en la necesidad de tomar medidas*, como el incremento del drawback, pues se estima que en febrero próximo habría un nuevo ciclo restrictivo en el sector. *
Fuente: http://peru21.pe/noticia/1327190/afi...back-mala-idea*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Silva insiste en evaluar el drawback*  El ministro de Comercio Exterior y Turismo, José Luis Silva, aseveró que su cartera sí está evaluando la propuesta de subir la tasa del drawback (actualmente en 5%), pese a que el titular de Economía, Luis Castilla, ya había manifestado que solo analizan acelerar el trámite de devolución de este beneficio arancelario. 
Nosotros evaluamos las peticiones y, después, las llevamos al Ministerio de Economía. Aunque todavía no es necesario aplicar todas las medidas propuestas, indicó. 
Consultado sobre las declaraciones de la gerente general de Comex, Patricia Teullet, quien sostuvo que el Gobierno busca impulsar el mercantilismo, Silva respondió: No voy a entrar a polémicas con una dama, porque representa solo a un gremio.  *INSISTEN * A su turno, el presidente de ADEX, Juan Varilias, refirió que está seguro de que el Ejecutivo aprobará la propuesta de aumentar el drawback en el presente año, con lo que se protegerán las exportaciones, como ocurre en otros países. 
Hay un comité integrado por casi todos los ministerios vinculados a la producción que está analizando los impactos de la crisis. Por eso, yo sé que Economía sí está revisando el tema, aseguró.  *LEYES LABORALES * En otro momento, Varilias indicó que el Ministerio de Trabajo apoya que se continúe con los contratos temporales para el sector agrario, aun cuando algunos miembros de Gana Perú están en contra de la propuesta. 
La posición del ministro (Rudecindo Vega) es que esos contratos deben seguir funcionando, afirmó.  * Fuente: http://peru21.pe/noticia/1327732/sil...aluar-drawback*

----------

